# Melanotan beginning



## MaxEarn (Mar 23, 2012)

I have seen dosage for *Melanotan II Starting with 200, 400, 600, 800, then 1mg until color is achieved, then maintenance.  I have also heard others state, to start slower and although it takes longer, the negative effects are much less and the color change is more uniform.*


*Thus far I am following the latter, moving slower. At the pace I am at it will take approximately 21-24 days to complete 10mg. I have had no adverse effect as of yet...THANK GOD, LOL I am type 2 and have experimented each day for 7 days now, total Melanotan II 2mg. Max pin has been 400mcg.*

*            Total mg*
*            Week 2 - 4mg*
*            Week 3 - 4mg*

*So my question . . . Which theory/disciple do you subscribe to? Which/what worked for you?*


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 23, 2012)

Loading phase

*Day 1*2 Units*Day 11*10 Units *Day 2*2 Units*Day 12*10 Units *Day 3*2 Units*Day 13*10 Units *Day 4*5 Units*Day 14*10 Units *Day 5*5 Units*Day 15*10 Units *Day 6*5 Units*Day 16*10 Units *Day 7*7 Units*Day 17*10 Units *Day 8*7 Units*Day 18*10 Units *Day 9*7 Units*Day 19*10 Units *Day 10*10 Units*Day 20*10 Units


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 23, 2012)

When you get the color you want.

*Week 1*10 Units*Week 6*10 Units *Week 2*10 Units*Week 7*10 Units *Week 3*10 Units*Week 8*10 Units *Week 4*10 Units*Week 9*10 Units *Week 5*10 Units*Week 10*10 Units


----------



## MaxEarn (Mar 23, 2012)

Yeah that's the one that keeps popping up. I have now done 600mcg, maybe a little lightheaded, but i just got out of work...been up 17 hours.

Amino do u use MII?


----------



## RockShawn (Mar 23, 2012)

I always get sick at my stomach on MT 2 but I never loaded like this before. want to try it.

What's the best time of day to take MT2??


----------



## MaxEarn (Mar 23, 2012)

just before bed, especially if u get nausea.  Well i did 600mcg and nothing noticeable. Actually scary, kinda want an effect, just to know it's real. LOL


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 23, 2012)

I would run it any time of the day. Maybe mid day since its side effect is increased sex drive as most humans would have more sex more towards night time lol.other then that any time I would say would be good.Maybe towards a meal since iv read that it curbs your appetite so if your on a restricted diet it would help.


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 23, 2012)

MaxEarn said:


> Yeah that's the one that keeps popping up. I have now done 600mcg, maybe a little lightheaded, but i just got out of work...been up 17 hours.
> 
> Amino do u use MII?



No bro I never used it.Im a olive color skins so I don't need it as of now.I would use it for the increase sex drive but the I would use pt- 141 for that since that's what its used for


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 23, 2012)

I did doses of 100,200,100,500,500,500 and tanned twice once for 7 minutes and once for ten.  My wife says I look like an "Iranian".  I'm starting maintenance doses of 100mcg now.


----------



## colochine (Mar 23, 2012)

returnofthdragon said:


> I did doses of 100,200,100,500,500,500 and tanned twice once for 7 minutes and once for ten.  My wife says I look like an "Iranian".  I'm starting maintenance doses of 100mcg now.




How long did you load for? Also how often do you take your 100mcg maintenance doses? Im about to pull the trigger on the 50mg on your site and just want to have something set in stone for when it arrives.

thanks C


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 23, 2012)

Load until you are as dark as you want to be.  What you see above was enough for me until summer.  I'm going to try eod maintenance and see how it goes.


----------



## MaxEarn (Mar 24, 2012)

That's less then 2000mcg. I did get sun the other day on my face and the coloring was fast, but unnatural looking. seemed kinda spotty, but my intention wasn't focused on tanning and I have visited a tanning bed yet. MY total pin of MII was 1.8kg


----------



## Kirk B (Mar 26, 2012)

soo  I have a 100 IU insulin pin right 10mg bottle so 2 iu's is too the 2nd notch right ? I used like that before with me and my girl i was so dark as i ever been i'm Irish and she is Italian and i looked rican and was already hed a base tan then went two 2x to 4 x a week before i had to tan evey day and never got this drk as i did on mt2  ever  if its good then you  don''t need alot at all i used 2 iu for a week then 4 and 6 tops  and split it i used 3 ml too so mine was diluted i just did that so i could draw up more cause some gets stuck in the pin every time u use it  def the best shit i ever used tanning wise


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 26, 2012)

aminoman74 said:


> No bro I never used it.Im a olive color skins so I don't need it as of now.I would use it for the increase sex drive but the I would use pt- 141 for that since that's what its used for



That's exactly what causes that effect from the MT2.  It contains pt 141.


----------



## MaxEarn (Mar 26, 2012)

I haven't notice any increase in drive, pinned up to 700mcg. But it's working lol


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 26, 2012)

Really, I can't keep my little guy at bay.. it almost made me late for the gym the other morning.  Couldn't get the SOB to stand down.


----------



## oufinny (Mar 27, 2012)

I really want to try this stuff, I am white and it will help cover the cycle acne up too I am sure.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 27, 2012)

oufinny said:


> I really want to try this stuff, I am white and it will help cover the cycle acne up too I am sure.



You should definately get some.. I just started running it for the first time this year.. sat outside the other day cuz it was 80 out.. maybe 15 minutes.. then today hit the tanning bed for 15.. and i've alread pick up some nice color.  I've only been using 250mcg's eod


----------



## oufinny (Mar 27, 2012)

Yeah it is the plan with the next order.  Miss Springsteen ran some Pep Source MT2 and wow, she had a great change on a low dose.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 27, 2012)

I beleive it.. I know you guys have some top knotch stuff like Labpe.. doesn't take a whole lot with good products.


----------



## MaxEarn (Mar 28, 2012)

Labpe has special for 50mg, just grabbed some, use a code (hint: IMpittsburgh63) for another 10% off. I am at aww how well this works. I am pure white, well ok type II. But the other day I too took in some sun.  It was 1st time since starting 7 days prior, Well just my face.  I tanned very well, ppl at work thought I went on vacation. So first off tanning helps speed immensely, But not to much you'll burn. I was only in sun for 10 mins. I am near my maintence and I thought it would be longer.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 28, 2012)

MT2 is amazing!


----------

